# Seebrücke Pelzerhaken



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrungen auf der Seebrücke in Pelzerhaken sammeln können? Lohnt sich das Fischen hier? War jemand in letzter Zeit dort? Kennt Ihr alternativen bei Süd/ Süd- West Wind an der dt. Ostseeküste?

Danke und Gruß

Lars


----------



## maki1980 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Pelzerhaken*

Hi Lars,

Pelle ist mein Haus und Hof Strand.
Ich würde die Brücke links liegen lassen und auf Höhe der Klippe mein Glück versuchen. 
Dort ist der Grund unrein somit hast du bessere Chancen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## steckerlfischer (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Pelzerhaken*

Hallo,

mache ab und zu Urlaub dort. Habe auf der Seebrücke schon einmal gut gefangen sonst nicht so gut.

@maki1980 Die Klippe Richtung Neustadt?

Gruß steckerlfischer


----------



## maki1980 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Pelzerhaken*

Ja genau,

dort sind die Fänge i.d.R. gut.
Habe zumindest dort noch keinen Schneider gemacht.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Pelzerhaken*

Wie weit muss man bei der Klippe werfen?

Gruß Lars


----------



## Andy1608 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Pelzerhaken*

Moin moin @ All

Steilküste Richtung NST ist schon gut.
Auf der Seebrücke sind zwar immer viele Leute zum angeln,aber das Verhältnis zum Fisch ist da schon ehr schlecht.Sei denn du möchtest Wittiś angeln?
Das Problem ist die Ostsee ist noch ein wenig zu warm um gute Dorsche von Land aus zu angeln.
Ab 10 Grat abwärts und schöner Ostwind sind bessere Bedingungen.

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## steckerlfischer (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Pelzerhaken*

Vielen Dank Euch, werde erst im Dezember wieder da sein.


----------



## Andy1608 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Pelzerhaken*

Moin moin.

Bis 100 Meter sollten reichen,je nach Wasserstand und Seegang.
Gehe doch einfach mal im Hellen schauen wie der Untergrund beschaffen ist,man sieht dann wo Rinnen und Sandbänke sind und vor allem ob Netze stehen.

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## maki1980 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Pelzerhaken*

Die Wurfweite mußt du stehts Varieren.
Es kommt immer auf ein paar Faktoran an:

Uhrzeit / Lichtverhältnis / Wassertemperatur

Habe diesen Herbst dort schon gut gefangen.
Siehe Fangbericht: Brandung


----------



## steckerlfischer (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Pelzerhaken*

Habe bisher immer Richtung Leuchtturm geangelt wenn die Brücke besetzt war, aber dort gab es dann auch nur Wittis.


----------



## Andy1608 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Pelzerhaken*

Das Problem auf dem Ende ist,dass es fach und viel Sand ist.
Da fahre ich im Sommer zum Aalangeln hin,oder mit nem Boot zum Plattfisch angeln.
Ab Herbst kann man bei dem Massiven Unterstand bei Auflandigem Wind Dorsch angeln,denn man kommt da halbwegs an die Kannte zum Tiefen ran.
Der Dorsch mag nunmal lieber Mischgrund.

Gruß aus NST.


----------

